# What pads, pastes and polishes to buy ?



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hi all, Santa dropped me a Megs 220 for Chrimbo but no pads and products to cut, polish and finish with. I've never done this before and would be really grateful for advice on kits (or individual products) to buy. How many pads? How long do they last? Are they re-usable?
My TT does get used most weekends but only in small doses so it's pretty clean most of the time. I have a birthday soon so any pointers you can give me would be fantastic.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Stu, hope you had a good Xmas, best wishes for the new year.

I've used the menzerna pads and compounds a few times now and get reasonable results for a novice. If you look on polishedbliss.co.uk, they have some guides on there site for hard paint. If you use the menzerna pads, it's worth getting the set of white, orange and yellow in both sizes. As long as you don't go mad with them, they can be cleaned and re-used a few times.
I've recently been reading about the Megs new system as well and fancy giving this a try in the future http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/sh ... ion-System

All the best

Iain


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

To keep it simple I would stick with the 3m sytem. Green top with green pad, yellow top with yellow pad, blue top with blue pad. Its quality stuff and the pads will last for ages unlike some of the others I have tried. Works very well even in cold and damp conditions unlike the Menz.
The new megs system can remove clearcoat at a great rate which may not be good for a novice. 
Try the sample sizes first as the 1lt bottles will last for years if you only do your own car.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

thanks guys, I have some of your experience to draw on now. I did look on cleanyourcar at Sonus or Megs pads and a polishing and finishing product. The compound pad sounded a bit aggressive so I think I'll keep away from that. Ease of use for me is key, so any recommendations would be very useful.

thanks again

stu


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Meg's da micro fibre system. I've just tried it yesterday and works a treat. I don't think the 3m on a 220 will do much on the Audi paint!


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Definitely give the Megs MF pads a go if using a DA.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

.....Well thanks chaps; the decision is to go for the new Meguiars DA 'system.' Will let you know when it arrives and when I start using it. Iain, you mostwelcome to nip over and give me a live tutorial 

stu


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

foster2108 said:


> Definitely give the Megs MF pads a go if using a DA.


 +1 all i use now


----------



## Gully (Jun 20, 2007)

You should get good results with the MF system, look forward to seeing how you get on 

Good Luck with it mate!!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Stu, don't think I can fit it in this year


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Ooh I have a 220 must try the MF kit on my next polish sounds interesting!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> foster2108 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely give the Megs MF pads a go if using a DA.
> ...


+2

Very good results


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Right then, guys, an update. Yesterday I took G220 and DA cutting and finishing compound to the Black Pearl with trepidation; then, after about fifteen mins, with gusto. Really easy to use, got some swirl marks out and left some in. I guess these are a bit deeper.
I will be giving it another go next week if the weather's nice, will try to post up some pics later...but after my first attempt I'm dead chuffed. 
Who knows, with a little bit of experience.....

stu


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

A few pics I should have put up a while ago - really pleased 



























will get some before and afters up soon

stu


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking good Stu [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

